# Jobs in the industry?



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently unemployed and need to find a job ASAP. I have my own clothing brand and would love to find any type of work in the industry. 

I have a few questions about this.. Like, what are some jobs that are available in the industry, which ones require experience and which ones don't, what are some good ways to get your foot in the door and maybe work your way up in time. 

I am not looking for the most paying job but at least something that has something to do with the textile industry. I would like my job to teach me things that I can apply to my business with time or give me some skills and information that can be useful in the future. 

Would it be bad to offer my work to some of my suppliers? Is that unprofessional? 

PPLEASE HELP!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone ??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Working at a local screen printing shop would be a good way to get started and learn about apparel printing.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LYFE9 said:


> Anyone ??


Where are you located?


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

In Quebec Canada.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Working at a local screen printing shop would be a good way to get started and learn about apparel printing.


That is exactly what i'd want to do. 

Any pointers on how to do so with no experience per say. 

I do have experience with my own brand so I do know basically what is about and the whole process of it all, just have never done it myself.

I'd like to call some shops and ask if they need are looking for personel. Not sure what would be the most convincing way to show that I am motivated and hard-working. Also learn quickly and passionate about the industry.. 

so?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm always looking for cool artwork, we do sublimation so If you have a heat press we can print transfers for you. message me and we can see what your art is like. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

relevant ?


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

i had the same idea. I jsut went to a local shop and told them id like to intern. just worked for free learning the process. was washing out screens and cleaning stuff for a while but eventually started burning screens and printing. i didnt get paid for like 3 months but i didnt mind just learning. if you really want to just learn id go that direction, and say liek if after 3 months you guys find me useful give me a job or something to that extent. then at least you can approach other businesses with experience.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

tomagucci said:


> i had the same idea. I jsut went to a local shop and told them id like to intern. just worked for free learning the process. was washing out screens and cleaning stuff for a while but eventually started burning screens and printing. i didnt get paid for like 3 months but i didnt mind just learning. if you really want to just learn id go that direction, and say liek if after 3 months you guys find me useful give me a job or something to that extent. then at least you can approach other businesses with experience.


That is a very good idea and i've thought of that but not sure I want to offer my work for free right off the bat. Especially not for three months. Doing 2-3 weeks to show what kind of worker I am and the motivation I have could be a good investment. 

How many shops did you approach before getting the chance to do that? Also was the shop that accepted you a business you've already dealt with or total strangers? 

I am wondering if asking my current suppliers/printers for a job would be a good or bad idea. I think it would have its pros and cons but which would outweigh the other? 

Also, what about conflict of interests. Meaning if the company that hires you doesnt have competitive pricing you still might have no choice but to use them. Also if you get your shirts printed by them, depending on the business and your employer, they will probably not put you first in line when its for your side business. They will put their other clients before you.. 

Just thinking out loud here. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## PuppetRevolt (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you looking to learn printing Skills? The business of running a high end contract shop or just printing your own line, distribution etc?

I work as an artist for a large printer. And most people are hired because they "KNOW SOMEONE". I see it time after time. people get hired because they know some dude in shipping, or the print shop or art department.

I think the most important quality for a new hire is responsibility and train ability. Margins are close in this business, screw ups and laziness cost money. 

If you want a job in the biz, then know where you fit in! Are you a Printer? Sales? Artist? Separator? Shipping? then a get a portfolio of your work and walk in and sell yourself. 

They may not have an immediate opening (remember tight margins, no fat). And if they say "we'll keep it on file". Then call and chat it up with the owner/manager find out when the next big print job will be. They will usually hire people to fill the demand. If you are good, fast, and smart you just may wind up with a full time job at least make connections, then when they are looking to fill a position, You "KNOW SOMEONE".

Best of Luck!


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

For me I did not use them because I wanted to do discharge printing but being in the industry i was aware of what to look for in regards to high quality shirts, quality of the print, how complicated something would be yada yada yada. I think in my situation I dont really need the money and I found the experience to be work my time spent. Lol i worked liek 10 hr days sometimes if there were big orders to fill. 

The first shop I approached was the one that accepted me bec again I was doing it for free.. lol at first he said no then called me and was like... wait, u dont want any money? hahah. 

But if i did want to do regular plastisol printing I know if I went through them they would definitely give me a super good deal because of all the time I spent there. I made friends as well as learned so they would definitely look to help me out. My original plan was to have them print it but after I discovered discharge i knew i had to have it because i hate that sheet of plastic stick to your chest when you start sweating if its a big print.

I dont think it would hurt to ask your suppliers if they need any extra hands but i would approach it with a work for free then get paid for it later mentality. dont go there for the money, go for the relationship building as well as experience.




LYFE9 said:


> That is a very good idea and i've thought of that but not sure I want to offer my work for free right off the bat. Especially not for three months. Doing 2-3 weeks to show what kind of worker I am and the motivation I have could be a good investment.
> 
> How many shops did you approach before getting the chance to do that? Also was the shop that accepted you a business you've already dealt with or total strangers?
> 
> ...


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

PuppetRevolt said:


> Are you looking to learn printing Skills? The business of running a high end contract shop or just printing your own line, distribution etc?
> 
> I work as an artist for a large printer. And most people are hired because they "KNOW SOMEONE". I see it time after time. people get hired because they know some dude in shipping, or the print shop or art department.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight! 

I am looking to learn printing skills. Being that I am trying to grow a clothing line, I am aware that these things take time and do not happen overnight. I would not want overnight success either way. I am always looking to find ways to be more in touch with the industry so I can work in the industry and build my brand on the side. The more I know the better. I am thinking that if I gather enough knowledge that opening my own printshop to do contract jobs and print my own line at the same time would be a good route. 

Also for the time that I work as a printer I could bring in jobs and make a commission. I could later move on up to the sales department. I'd like to touch all aspects of the industry but right now I think that printing would be a good way to start. 

Knowing someone is always best in any situation. You know what they say, its not what you know its who you know. I've done pretty well for myself by using my network to find decent jobs etc but have had not luck in the textile industry. 

That is why I am curious to know if its a good or bad idea to approach suppliers. 

thanks again for your input, appreciated.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

tomagucci said:


> For me I did not use them because I wanted to do discharge printing but being in the industry i was aware of what to look for in regards to high quality shirts, quality of the print, how complicated something would be yada yada yada. I think in my situation I dont really need the money and I found the experience to be work my time spent. Lol i worked liek 10 hr days sometimes if there were big orders to fill.
> 
> The first shop I approached was the one that accepted me bec again I was doing it for free.. lol at first he said no then called me and was like... wait, u dont want any money? hahah.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice!

I have contacted a few printers that had ads via email but no response. most wanted someone with experience. 

I am going to need to step it up a notch and start calling some companies. That is probably the best way. 

I am still debating on if i should approach my suppliers for work. Even if it is to offer free work for a while. I don't want to seem desperate. It is something i need to ponder.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Why don't you want to seem desperate if you are desperate?

If someone came up to me begging for a job and was prepared to do anything at all and wanted to learn, I'd be more inclined to give them a shot.

If they turned up at my shop and asked for some of my time to speak to me or of they could make an appointment later if I was busy, I'd be even more impressed.

As for me, I've only had a young man's mother ask me on behalf of her son. Pathetic - no way will I give him a chance if they won't even get off their butt and call me or come and ask me straight.

If I was you, I'd be knocking on doors with a spare set of work clothes in a bag so I could offer to clean screens right then and there for free to show them I was serious. Emails are too easy.

I'd also read up on the screen printing process on here to show I was serious. That way you can start cleaning screens straight away and help out around the shop. The info is all Here - That's how I learned.

HTH

Richie


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah id just do a walk in and talk to them. screen printing shops are usually pretty small so they have time to just chat a little.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Try and find a small shop that needs a shop helper. Start by washing screens, scraping ink, cleaning squeegees, catching shirts. Keep your eyes and ears open. Ask questions but stay out of the screen printers way. Most screen printers are willing to teach if you are willing to get dirty.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

20vK said:


> Why don't you want to seem desperate if you are desperate?
> 
> If someone came up to me begging for a job and was prepared to do anything at all and wanted to learn, I'd be more inclined to give them a shot.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea, i've actually done that when I was looking for a job in the cement industry and it worked. I think I will get cracking on that monday morning. I have a 3 day seminar starting tomorrow but or else i'd be getting to it tomorrow first thing. 

Thanks for the kick in the ***. Sometimes you need that wake-up call to put those ideas into action. 

Thanks a lot. 

I am assuming you own a print shop?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LYFE9 said:


> I am looking to learn printing skills. Being that I am trying to grow a clothing line



These are two different things. If you want to grow a clothing line, learn how to sell. Take the first sales job you can find in any industry that will offer you sales training. Expect to being straight commission and learn everything you can. 

The upside to that is that there are no unemployed sales reps. If you can sell and you have proven sales skills any company on the planet will make room to bring you in.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

LYFE9 said:


> Not a bad idea, i've actually done that when I was looking for a job in the cement industry and it worked. I think I will get cracking on that monday morning. I have a 3 day seminar starting tomorrow but or else i'd be getting to it tomorrow first thing.
> 
> Thanks for the kick in the ***. Sometimes you need that wake-up call to put those ideas into action.
> 
> ...


Certainly do - in the Caribbean. Started it from scratch with what I learned on this forum. Every ex-pat needs a work permit here, which is a pain in the derriere and horrendously expensive. My permit to work alone costs me $5875 every year. Loaf of bread: $5. And they say it's a tax-free haven here! Wish we didn't have work permits so I could hire the people who have the talent and hunger for success, but I'm only allowed to hire "qualified" people, whatever that means in our industry!

Yeah man - just get yourself out there infront of their noses! The more people who say no, the better your odds that the next person will say yes. If no-one says no, and you've still not got a job, then you're not trying hard enough! Good luck and just don't stop trying.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

headfirst said:


> The upside to that is that there are no unemployed sales reps. If you can sell and you have proven sales skills any company on the planet will make room to bring you in.


I like that haha !! thanks for the advice. 

I am actually in between those 2 ends. I have an interview to be a sales rep for a communications company next week. I'm attacking both markets and letting chance decide where I end up. i'd like to do both. 

Sales job will enable me to learn how to sell but on the other hand a printing job can give me insight on the industry.. both have their pros and cons.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

20vK said:


> Certainly do - in the Caribbean. Started it from scratch with what I learned on this forum. Every ex-pat needs a work permit here, which is a pain in the derriere and horrendously expensive. My permit to work alone costs me $5875 every year. Loaf of bread: $5. And they say it's a tax-free haven here! Wish we didn't have work permits so I could hire the people who have the talent and hunger for success, but I'm only allowed to hire "qualified" people, whatever that means in our industry!
> 
> Yeah man - just get yourself out there infront of their noses! The more people who say no, the better your odds that the next person will say yes. If no-one says no, and you've still not got a job, then you're not trying hard enough! Good luck and just don't stop trying.


wow, sounds rough man. 

If you can make it happen even with restrictions like that you must be doing something right. keep pushing my man. 

at least the good weather and pretty women can make up for that


----------



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

LYFE9 said:


> Anyone ??


If you want to be a manufacturer, then work for one and learn as much as you can from someone who knows what they are doing and is successful. Offer to intern for them. You won't make a lot of money, but you can hopefully accomplish what you are trying to do and will avoid a lot of mistakes. Decide which area of the business you have a passion for and apply to intern in that department (design, sales, etc.) if you love it, you'll be good at it. I was a buyer for over 25 years and watched many vendors succeed and fail. Knowledge is power, and in the clothing business, there is more than a lot to learn. Best of luck to you!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nonnie 24 said:


> If you want to be a manufacturer, then work for one and learn as much as you can from someone who knows what they are doing and is successful. Offer to intern for them. You won't make a lot of money, but you can hopefully accomplish what you are trying to do and will avoid a lot of mistakes. Decide which area of the business you have a passion for and apply to intern in that department (design, sales, etc.) if you love it, you'll be good at it. I was a buyer for over 25 years and watched many vendors succeed and fail. Knowledge is power, and in the clothing business, there is more than a lot to learn. Best of luck to you!


thanks a lot for the insight. i'll be looking into that!


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there any locally big screen printing company that needs help or worker like myself to get paid and learn more about this wonderful world of t-shirts?

I live in california and live between the big cities like Ontario,LA,Riverside,Fontana,Anahiem and cites around here .....

Please im in need of a job and this type of job would be a godsend since im dedicated to learning more about screen printed and t-shirt making in general .


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

manifest123 said:


> Is there any locally big screen printing company that needs help or worker like myself to get paid and learn more about this wonderful world of t-shirts?
> 
> I live in california and live between the big cities like Ontario,LA,Riverside,Fontana,Anahiem and cites around here .....
> 
> Please im in need of a job and this type of job would be a godsend since im dedicated to learning more about screen printed and t-shirt making in general .


you will probably have better luck if you read this thread and follow the suggestions than just posting for a job here.


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

yea thanks i actually started looking at some shops but i hope they accept since i dont "look like ill qualify because of my looks but i certainly do have the hunger for success and the passion for it to make it bigger than i can anticipate......thanks again tho


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

what do looks have to do with printing shirts, if I may ask.. I do not think they're are any pre-requisits in that department haha.


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

haha good question its because the last 2 places I went told me they wanted someone who looked more professional because i have longer hair then the rest of the guys there.. but i surely know they dont know how big my ideas and market strategies are compared to theirs since they pay others to that work for them hahaha....but in all good regards i bet i would of been their best worker since all the other people seem to be pasimistic haha but its all good becuase thats how they run their business


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I would have a hard time bringing someone into my shop pro bono for a learning experience. Too much liability involved. Too many people are "lawsuit happy" and you can't insure an undocumented or unpaid employee.

But good luck. Maybe it's different in Canada.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

HTT130 said:


> I think I would have a hard time bringing someone into my shop pro bono for a learning experience. Too much liability involved. Too many people are "lawsuit happy" and you can't insure an undocumented or unpaid employee.
> 
> But good luck. Maybe it's different in Canada.


We're not really "lawsuit happy" in Canada actually so thats no issue.


----------

